# Looking for a breeder in Midwest area



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard of the breeder For The Love of Maltese located in Missouri.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I took a look at her website and I did not see any evidence that she is showing. Looks like she has some nice dogs but I do think she is a BYB trying to look good in Missouri with all the puppy mills. I would look for a breeder that is showing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy Simon's Ta-jon Maltese is in the midwest. I've seen her dogs often (and winning) at Westminster.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Check out Jeanne Riney Spun Silk Maltese....she is on the SM forum and has some beautiful champion maltese. She is located in southern IA.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Leanne said:


> Check out Jeanne Riney Spun Silk Maltese....she is on the SM forum and has some beautiful champion maltese. She is located in southern IA.


I know Jeanne and love her dogs:wub:


----------

